# alimentacion amplificadores operacionales



## Jose Zarate (Sep 7, 2006)

Tengo varios esquemas que usan amplificador operacionales para acondicionar señales, los cuales usan como alimentación vcc=+15v y  -vcc=-15v.

En ninguno de estos esquemas funcionan como comparadores, en todo están funcionando como amplificador.
Ahora bien, según las fórmulas de cálculo para las distintas configuraciones como *amplificador*, no es tenida en cuenta la vcc ni la -vcc(que si es tenida en cuenta en el caso de funcionar como comparadores).

En definitiva quiero saber tres cosas:

 si puedo reemplazar las vcc de 15volt por un valor menor y además quiero saber

si es obligatorio el uso de alimentación simétrica

como puedo obtener alimentación simétrica desde fuente que no sea simétrica


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Los amplificadores (al igual q los q montas con transistores) tienen un margen, o limite o como lo quieras llamar, q lo fijan las alimentaciones. Son los valores máximos que el amplificador puede llegar a alcanzar.
¿Has oido el termino saturacion? Se usa en transistores, pero en jerga de la calle, de los profanos de la electrónica, pero no del sonido, llaman saturación cuando la señal no puede superar un margen, recorta la onda a cierto nivel. Es decir:
si vas a amplificar señales unipolares (como las digitales en banda base), puedes usar alimentación asimetrica (aunque no sean comparadores), ya q el op.amp trabajará solo en esa región.
Imagina:
tienes un op.amp conectado a +5V y 0V, lo configuras con ganancia 2. ¿que pasa si metes -1V? Tendrás cero voltios pq el op.amp no puede bajar de esa tensión.
Para trabajar en un solo cuadrante, tendrías q subir la señal de entrada con un nivel de contínua pero tén en cuenta q el nivel de continua tambien se amplifica. Ejemplo: op.amp a +15V, Vin=5VDC+1Vac, ganancia 2. Funcionaría, luego le quitas la continua y a circular.

El truco para sacar una fuente simetrica de una asimetrica o unipolar consiste en usar otro op.amp. En un caso practico.
Alimentación +12Vcc sacaremos +/-6Vdc
Se ponen dos resistencias de igual valor formando un divisor de tensión de valor 2. Es decir, tenemos un punto intermedio a +6Vdc. En este punto ponemos un seguidor de tensión y alimentamos el op.amp a +12Vdc y 0. Desde +12Vdc a Vout (+6Vdc) tendremos una caida de 6V y entre Vout (+6Vdc) y cero, tendremos -6Vdc.
A esta tecnica se le llama masa virtual y la salida del op.amp se convierte en la masa de todo el circuito q queramos alimentar con alimentación asimetrica. MUY IMPORTANTE, este op.amp tiene q estar en distinto chip q el resto ya que lleva una alimentación distinta al resto (obvio).
OTRA COSA MUY IMPORTANTE: Esta tecnica no vale para electronica de potencia, solo para circuitos de señal con corrientes muy pequeñas ya que el op.amp tiene q ser capaz de "absorver" la corriente de alimentación del resto del circuito.


----------



## Jose Zarate (Sep 7, 2006)

Dado que el opracional proporciona poca corriente, podría poner a su salida un regulador como el 7915 (saca -15v) que segúm tengo entendido puede entregar hasta 1A con dispador????????
Lo que no estoy para nada seguro es que corriente debe tener de entrada para proporcionar a la salida 1A. 
??


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 12, 2006)

> En definitiva quiero saber tres cosas:
> 
> si puedo reemplazar las vcc de 15volt por un valor menor y además quiero saber
> 
> ...



Para la primera pregunta, depende del op-amp en lo especifico. Si utilizas un 741 o TL081 la respuesta es si, para otros casos consulta el manual del fabricante.

EN cuanto a la segunda lo de obligatorio puede ser por especificación del fabricante o por necesidad dela señal a la salida.

Para la tercera pregunta, puedes usar una fuente conmutada inversora dc-dc para lograr el voltage necesario para hacerla simetrica.


SUerte


----------



## djfarlo (Ago 11, 2008)

Saludos, rescato este abandonado hilo.

Sobre las masas virtuales, Antonioelbailarín ha dicho que la masa obtenida mediante un op. amp. pasaría a ser la masa de todo el sistema, para así, alimentar al resto de operacionales simétricamente.

El caso es que estoy montándome un preamplificador para guitarra que requiere de alimentación simétrica para los operacionales y he hecho como acabo de apuntar, una masa virtual para todo el circuito. Pero luego me he fijado que en casi todos los circuitos de preamplificadores que he visto por aquí y por allí, aparte de usar la masa virtual (a veces sólo con un simple divisor de tensión), usan como masa de las líneas de entrada y salida a la masa 'real' (vamos, los -Vcc del circuito).

Esto es realmente crítico? supongo que sí, pq yo lo tengo montado con la masa virtual como massa de todo, y claro, realmente estoy poniendo todas las masas del equipo, preamplificador, mesa de mezclas y amplificador a +6v. Y siempre necesito ponerlo todo a una toma de tierra para q no hayan ruidos.

Alguien que pueda aconsejarme?. Lo puedo dejar como lo tengo montado o sería mejor poner a masa 'real' la masa de las líneas de la señal de audio. Y cómo debería montarlo si es así.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## poppez (Sep 17, 2008)

Si se monta ese divisor con condensadores en vez de resistencias se elimina en gran medida el consumo debido a las R.

En convertidores de alta potencia DC/DC con puente de IGBT's es la topología utilizada para choppear la DC. Por ejemplo para obtener de 800Vdc una señal cuadrada bipolar de +-400Vdc.

En pequeña señal el consumo de esas resistencias tal vez no sea crítico... pero todo suma.


----------



## minssss (Ene 12, 2010)

es posible hacer el circuito de masa virtual con 24 v para obtener 12 y -12


----------



## JimmyKarson (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola Jose Zarate:

Veo que nadie te ha contestado a lo que preguntabas.
Los Amplificadores operacionales se pueden alimentar tando de forma simétrica (+Vcc,-Vcc)como asimétrica (0,Vcc) ó (0,-Vcc), en función de la aplicación que quieras construir.

La forma general de trabajar con ellos es en forma simétrica +Vcc, -Vcc y puedes alimentarlo con los valores que te de la gana. por ejemplo el archiconocido ua741 lo puedes alimentar a cualquier tensión entre 0 y +-30V.

Normalmente se emplea la alimentación asimétrica para utilizar los op-amps como comparadores.

El valor de tensión Vcc que le des solamente te va a influir en el valor de tensión que obtendrás a la salida, por ejemplo, si a la salida quieres obtener una tensión máxima de 5V deberás alimentar al OP-amp con una Vcc de unos 7V, porque simpre se pierde algo.

Respecto a lo de conectar un 79xx a la salida de un op amp. ....ese no es el camino. Esos circuitos están pensados para ponerlos a la salida de un transformador. Cómprate uno de AC 220->24 de 1 o 2 Amperios y ahí si que le puedes conectar un 78XX o un 79XX para obtener loas tensiones de referencia que buscas. O montate una fuente regulagle con LM317, LM337, o mejor aún un L200.
Busca en los datasheets y aprenderás mucho.

Un saludo!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Si es para poca potencia también se puede hacer el típico "doblador de tensión" con un devanado simple se rectifica media onda por un lado y la otra media por otro.


----------

